# Please Pray



## turbo_mom

Hello

this is stephanie's BF

This morning I brought steph to the hospital

Pre-term labour

the mucas plug came out and the cervix diolated to 3cm

She was having contractions but the water didn't break

She lost alot of blood

She is bed ridden.

The doc said she might not last 3 more weeks.

If the cervix retracts its size then she might last to 30 weeks, but right now it's not looking so good.

She had a steroid shot earlier today and gets another tomorrow morn

This is to help the baby's lungs develop faster.

Otherwise if the lungs aren't fully developed before birth, there is a huge chance of mental and physical disabilities due to lack of oxygen.

Please pray for her and our baby

Jay


----------



## Jo

Oh No!!!
I'm sorry to hear she has been taken in Jay
Giveher all my love and best wishes and I'll keep everything crossed for you
:hugs:


----------



## Layla

Thinking of you both

x


----------



## alloyd519

Oh wow I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope everything works out for you guys, and keep us updated!!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

thinking of u both hope all turns out ok


----------



## Wobbles

Oh Jay :(

Thinking of you both & baby

Positive thoughts your way :hugs:


----------



## ablaze

i am so sorry to hear this, hope baby stays in for a couple more weeks x


----------



## nutty

I'm so sorry, lots of good vibes and positive thinking going your way.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

oh no :( Hopefully the baby stays in for a few more weeks. Ill keep both of you in my thoughts


----------



## Mango

OMG! I hope all goes well and baby doesn't come soon! You will both be in my thoughts and prayers :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sophie

:sad1: Oh no my thoughts and prays are with u both and i hope shes ok. :hugs:


----------



## skiwi

oh god, tell her we are all tinking of her...

this guy started a website, for his daughter born at 24 weeks in
order to help other parents going through the trauma of a premature birth he setup a website for his princess from the beginning following her fight for survival through a Diary and photos, www.charlottelow.com, however early your baby may be born , keep faith in him/her as they are incredible little fighters.


----------



## Helen

So sorry to hear your news. I wish you all the luck in the world and hope your little one stays put for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Samantha675

I hope everything will be ok. Fingers and toes crosses and loads of good thoughts headed her way!!!


----------



## Caroline

My thoughts are with you both. Everything crossed that you're lo stays put for a few more weeks.


----------



## Suz

:hugs: My thoughts are with you both....:hugs:


----------



## AquaDementia

I am very very sorry to hear that.
I hope everything works out for both the mommy and the baby.


----------



## PitBullMommy

I'm so sorry. Definietly sending prayers that everything works out alright. Tell her we're thinking of and praying for her and baby!


----------



## cheryl

I am so sorry to hear whats happened my thoughts are with you both and your baby.
I know how you feel my son was born early and i feel for you. I hope baby stays put for abit longer. I also had the steroid injections and they aren't nice.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## princess2323

Poor Steph---hope u and baby are doing well
hopefully all goes well and they can stop the labor and keep him in a few weeks more--


----------



## poppy

I hope both mother and baby are healthy and the doctors manage to stop the pre-term labour.


----------



## Jenny

:cry:
Oh I'm so sorry, I hope the baby stays put for few more weeks. All of you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BurtonBaby

I'm so sorry to hear this. Keep faith that everything will be ok. Everyone here will be keeping you in their thoughts and prayers, and hoping for the best. :hugs:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

any news? How is she and baby doing? 

Oh please tell me they are doing ok! Ill keep them in my thoughts


----------



## Kina

I really hope mum and baby are ok ((hugs))


----------



## Amanda

Oh Jay:hugs:, that is scary news.

I hope mom and baby are resting, and that baby stays where he/she is safest - inside Mommy.:hugs:

But if LO does decide to come early, the Steph is in the best place.

Give her a hug from all of us, and please keep us updated when you can.:hugs:


----------



## Holldoll

Oh my! She is definitely in my prayers. All of you are. Please update us when you can.


----------



## goldlion

I hope everything will be okay! My thoughts are with you two. :hugs: xx


----------



## turbo_mom

UPDATE:

not looking too good for long term

Doc said she has effaced 100%

She is only allowed 1 more pill to supress the contractions.

Good news is she had her 2nd steroid shot.

Her mom thinks she wont last a week.

Doc is hoping she makes it to 26 weeks.


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Ill keep you all in my prayers that the LO stays in as long as she can. :hugs: Hope you are holding up ok Jay. :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

You are all still very much in my thoughts.

Please send her a hug from me. As Suz says hope your holding up too Jay :hugs:


----------



## turbo_mom

Thx everyone

Steph is being strong about it.

I'm doing good now, but yesterday I don't think I've ever cried so much

And baby is kicking hard, moving alot


----------



## Wobbles

Its good you have let go of your emotions jay and not bottled it up :hugs: I think it makes us stronger ... and it sounds like you have a lil fighter there going strong :thumpup:


----------



## kookie

thinkin of u all hope bubs hangs in there little bit longer keep us updated whenever u get the chance take care


----------



## ColtonsMom

sorry to hear she is not doing good, it's great she is being strong about it though.
I hope they both end up okay, Steph and the baby! He sounds like a fighter!


----------



## ab2401

I'm am VERY sorry to hear whats going on right now. It really breaks my heart.... Steph is only a day ahead of me, I couldnt imagine going through any of that right now, you two are very strong people and I really wish the best of everything to ya'll and I really hope your little girl stays in for as long as she can.

Has the doctor said what might have caused this??


Be sure to tell steph we all look up to her for being so strong at this time, I know it must be hard. Please keep us updated we are all very worried.... if I knew where you two were I would send flowers.:hugs:

Much Love,
Amanda


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well I think its good sign that the baby is moving around still, always a good sign.

Still in my thoughts and sending happy and healthy vibes your way :)


----------



## Angel

Sorry to hear what is going on,I really hope they are able to keep the baby in awhile longer.You and the baby are in my prayers,stay strong steph.


----------



## turbo_mom

Just got back from spending time with her

she seems to be in good spirits other than being away from our bed :(

but I've tried to make it as comfy as possible for her:

Brought her fav couch blanky (fuzzy orange one)
my bedroom pillow (smells like me, she requested)
bought he a portable dvd player and brought all out dvd's (about 120 of them in a carry case.)
bought her some slippers and have been bringing her lots of snacks and stuff.


----------



## shamrockgirl4

lets hope she can hang out for at least a couple more weeks if not longer still thinking of u guys xxx


----------



## Mango

:hugs:Glad to hear you are both staying positive Jay. We still have you all in our prayers. Hope LO stays for a few more weeks. Give her plenty of hugs for us!:hugs:


----------



## goldlion

Very nice to hear that you two are doing alright and hopefully everything will be just fine. Keep us posted. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Imi

Oh gosh im so sorry to read this.

I will keep the 3 of you in my toughts, If your little girl is kicking away in there thats still good!
Just stay on bed rest i know how much that sucks! but its the best thing right now.

Jay i hope your holding up ok hun, just don't bottle it all up you wanna rant go ahead!

Give our love to steph and tell her we are thinking of her.

Keep us updated chick and i hope your little girl stays put a little longer

xxx


----------



## AquaDementia

keep us posted.


----------



## Hels

Oh what scary news. I hope your little person stays put for a couple more weeks. 
My friend had twins at 27 weeks, and they are incredible! Have you any idea what baby will be weighing by now?
Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well thats good news that the baby isnt here AND shes in good spirits!


----------



## Gemz

Oh no :cry: I'm really sorry to hear this. I hope little baby stays put for as long as possible. Wishing you all the luck in the world x :hugs:


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Jay Sounds like you are taking great care of her. :hugs: Thanks for the update.


----------



## Tricks26

Oh Jay,

sounds like a really tough time you are going through!! our thoughts and prays are wit you and your family at this time and always, a keep us updated on how you all are!! hugs.


----------



## skiwi

just keep positive, we are all thinking of you both


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaawww thinking of u all keep us posted all the best xxxxxxx


----------



## Helen_26

Thinking of you all and keeping my fingers crossed.
:hugs:


----------



## danielle19

sorry to hear of this sad news
i hope all goes well for the 3 of you


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thinking of you three, keep us posted Jay :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Your family is in my thoughts and prayers. I hope baby stays in as long as possible. :hugs:


----------



## VanWest

You're family is in my thoughts. Good vibes headed your way :hugs :


----------



## turbo_mom

Holy friggin crap I'm nervous!!!


The nurses told me about free internet pc's down here!

SHE's 5CM NOW!!!

I'm scared and nervous right now!

The docs are giving her a morphine/gravol shot to try and control the labour and pains

I'm going to grab my coffee and go back up to be with her!

Jay


----------



## Linzi

I am so sorry to hear this :(

Thinking of all 3 of you. Keep us updated.

xxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

Im sorry I totally missed this thread! My thoughts are with you both and that little one!

Sounds like you are doing a great job looking after her, she is lucky to have you there with her. Hope you are ok too Jay? You will be in my thoughts today I hope the little one decides to stay put for as long as possible.

xxxxx


----------



## Amanda

I hope they can give her something more to stop this Jay. You are in all of our thoughts.:hugs:


----------



## vicky

Im so sorry i missed this thread,

all 3 of you are in my thoughts, jay your doing a brillaint job looking after steph, steph keep your feet up hun, lets hope little one stays in


----------



## nikkybaby

I hope everything goes well. Keeping all 3 of you in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## ElliesMum

Thinking of you all. Hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## seattlemama

Both of you and baby are in my prayers. Tell her we are all thinking of her and wishing the best. I know God is watching over your baby.


----------



## turbo_mom

back down at the free internet spot

She's been dozing off and on all night, me too, but i think i got more sleep.

They just gave her another morphine/gravol shot so hopefully she can sleep more.

I'm waiting for my relief (her mom) then i can go home and freshen up, then come back.

another neonatal doc came and talked to us this morn and again gave us a worst case scenario,... I hate those.


----------



## Serene123

My friend gave birth on halloween at 28 weeks and everything is fine. Good luck guyssss. :(


----------



## goldlion

keep in good spirits. make sure you tell her that our thoughts are with the three of you. :hugs: always hope for the best.


----------



## Jo

Hi Jay
I'm thinking of all 3 of you, make sure you take care of yourself too hun
https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r96/Hisonly2007/PRAYERS/wvy5xk.gif


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Docs always give the worse case senario, its just to prepare you for he possibility. most of the time, it turns out for the best though!

keeping you and your family in my thoughts


----------



## turbo_mom

Thx for all your support guys

she knows all of you are hoping for the best.

I just got home,.. time for a quick freshen then I'm off to see her again.

(her mom is keeping her company now)


----------



## skiwi

Jay my cousin gave birth at 24 weeks, and her little boy is now 2 1/2 years old, saw him yesterday, and he is just like a normal 2 1/2 year old, talking, potty trained, perfect weight and height, no problems what so ever.... Telling her we are still all thinking of her, and Jay take care of yourself as well....


----------



## AquaDementia

did the doctor's say what triggered this?
she was always so happy and seemed very healthy in the last picture she posted.
all the best.


----------



## turbo_mom

Thx everyone

The docs have no idea what triggered

could've been a multitude of things

stress - looking for a new place to live with the extra bedroom for LO
stress - making sure bills are paid
cold - she was just getting over it
work - always on her feet, 5hrs a day in a hot pizzeria
more work - she decided to do some painting for extra money, may have been fumes,.. who knows or hurt back

I'm off to spend time with her again


----------



## Layla

hope your all doing ok, thinking of you

x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aawww my thought are with u all is the she anymore far gone or has she stuck at 5cm ? look after ur selvesxx


----------



## Wobbles

Hope shes snuggle in her blankie & snuggle with each other when you go in ;)

Lots of thoughts with all 3 of you still x


----------



## Mango

Thanks for keeping us posted Jay, she's sounds as though she is hanging int here. Hopefully the docs can get everything under control. Good to see you are being as strong as you can for her. We're all thinking of you everyday!


----------



## Angel

Hope she is coping ok,sounds like you have everything under control.Wish her all the best.


----------



## Imi

thanks for the update hun ....

Just keep going in there and giving her the love and spport you already are ...

Each day is one day more than the last and everyday bubs stays in is doin her good!!

xxx


----------



## Tilly

Wow, hope everything is going to be ok. I was just looking at her bump photos and thinking how healthy and happy she looked.


----------



## turbo_mom

We just got out of the delivery room

She dilated to 9cm and went right in

Classic C-section

Baby girl!

She def has her hands!!

Jay


----------



## AquaDementia

congratulations. it must be very bitter sweet at this point. however, steph was almost 25 weeks, and babies born at 25 are strong little fighters.
how are they both doing?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

CONGRATS!

I hope both mother and baby are doing well :D


----------



## Samantha675

I really hope both baby and mommy are doing well. My thoughts are with you all!


----------



## PitBullMommy

Congrats on the baby girl. I'll be praying for all three of you.


----------



## ab2401

congratulations!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## goldlion

congratulations :) I hope Steph and the baby are doing well, and of course you too. Hugs for them both!


----------



## Angel

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl,hope everything is ok with mum and baby.


----------



## kookie

congratulations on your little girl hope all is well with steph and bubs.


----------



## turbo_mom

All I can say is THANK GOD SHE CAME WHEN SHE DID!!!

Baby is doing great,.. breathing on her own

Steph is tired and will need a few days to recover.


Reason why I said what I said


Doc pointed out during the operation that the placenta smelled a little

After that I noticed the nurse trying to get a blood sample from it and the cord and she couldn't even get a drop,... seriously

It was yellowish looking

The doc suspected the plactenta caught some kind of infection. ,.. which would give reason for all the blood loss steph had on Friday morn.

So,.. since friday till now,... our little fighter has been surviving on amniotic fluid!

She is 1 lb 8 oz.

12 + 1/4"

She grabbed my finger and i could feel her squeeze!

I burst out crying!

She truely is a fighter!!

I sure hope she makes it passed the honeymoon stage ok.

Steph will be on when she can,.. I found another free internet station in NICU.

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/barmanjay/DSC00045.jpg
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/barmanjay/DSC00044.jpg
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/barmanjay/DSC00043.jpg


----------



## Layla

Wow i dont know what to say, 25 weeks and breathing on her on, thats fantastic!

Hope mum and baby continue to do well, have you picked a name for her yet?

Congrats!

x


----------



## kookie

oh wow breathin on her own after what shes been through she really is a fighter shes beautiful.


----------



## cheryl

Thats great that she is breathing on her own. You are all in my thoughts, She is so tiny and gorgeous
Take care
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## sophie

:hugs: Wow she is a little fighter isn't she!
Congrats to u both and i hope she continues to fight like she is! You must be so proud.
xx


----------



## Jo

Wow she is a true little fighter
Congratulations to both of you xxx


----------



## ablaze

congratulations and what a little fighter she is!!


----------



## StirCrazy

oh man, congrats. I truly have my fingers (and everything) crossed for you guys. Say Hi to 'mom' from us all.

S.C>


----------



## Wobbles

Aww bless her

What a lil fighter

Congrats to you both & thank you for sharing your pictures :hugs:

hugs to all of you x


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

breathing on her own? yeah you definately have a little fighter!


----------



## Linzi

Aww Jay thats amazing. So pleased for you both. Your little girl is a fighter, and I really do hope evrything goes well for the three of you.

Loads of hugs! Hope Steph is recovering well.

xxx


----------



## shamrockgirl4

congratulations steph and jay on ur gorgeous little fighter send love to mum xxx


----------



## skiwi

what a little fighter, congratulations to all of you, give step our love


----------



## Amanda

Awww, she's perfect! Apart from her size, she doesn't look like a prem at all!:hugs:

Congratulations to Mummy and Daddy.:hugs: Do you have a name for the little star yet?


----------



## ElliesMum

Congratulations to the both of you on the birth of your gorgeous, precious, little girl.
:hugs:


----------



## miss maternal

Congratulations Jay and Steph on your baby girl. Im so pleased she is ok. x


----------



## AquaDementia

turbo_mom said:


> All I can say is THANK GOD SHE CAME WHEN SHE DID!!!
> 
> Baby is doing great,.. breathing on her own
> 
> Steph is tired and will need a few days to recover.
> 
> 
> Reason why I said what I said
> 
> 
> Doc pointed out during the operation that the placenta smelled a little
> 
> After that I noticed the nurse trying to get a blood sample from it and the cord and she couldn't even get a drop,... seriously
> 
> It was yellowish looking
> 
> The doc suspected the plactenta caught some kind of infection. ,.. which would give reason for all the blood loss steph had on Friday morn.
> 
> So,.. since friday till now,... our little fighter has been surviving on amniotic fluid!
> 
> She is 1 lb 8 oz.
> 
> 12 + 1/4"
> 
> She grabbed my finger and i could feel her squeeze!
> 
> I burst out crying!
> 
> She truely is a fighter!!
> 
> I sure hope she makes it passed the honeymoon stage ok.
> 
> Steph will be on when she can,.. I found another free internet station in NICU.
> 
> https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/barmanjay/DSC00045.jpg
> https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/barmanjay/DSC00044.jpg
> https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/barmanjay/DSC00043.jpg

she truly looks perfect!


----------



## nikkybaby

Congratulations! I'm glad things are going well for all 3 of you! :hugs:


----------



## Mango

:hugs:That is excellent news!!! OMG I am sooooooo happy for you both! Congrats on your lil girl. She is definitely a fighter! I can only imagine how you felt when lil one squeezed your hand!:happydance:


----------



## goldlion

Wow, you two are lucky that she did come. That infection sounded terrible. She sounds like a strong girl. Any names yet?


----------



## Samantha675

I am soo happy to hear she is doing so well. My fingers are crossed for all of you, and I am sure she will get stronger and stronger each day. She is just lovely!!!


----------



## seattlemama

Congratulations! Im so glad to hear that everything is going well, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Baby looks amazing and its such a blessing that she can breathe on her own! Congrats again on your Beautiful baby girl:)


----------



## PitBullMommy

OMGoodness, she's BEAUTIFUL. Congrats. Still praying for all three of you!


----------



## ALI

Hi Jay and Steph

Congratulations on your new arrival , dont worry she looks exactly the same 
as Charlotte did when she arrived at 24 weeks and she is now 6 lb 5 oz and screaming the house down.

If you have a look at the July pics on Charlottes website, she could be her twin. She was in the Neo-Natal Intensive Care Unit for 14 weeks until almost term. It may seem far off but the weeks will go quickly and she will be home before you know it.

all the best Alasdair, Samantha and wee Charlotte.


----------



## Caroline

Congratulations on the birth of your little fighter. She looks beautiful.

Fantastic news she is breathing on her own.

Fingers crossed she continues to do well.

Best wishes to mum and dad too.


----------



## Jenny

Awww, Congratz to you both. She's so beautiful :hugs::hugs:

I hope she gets big and strong fast so she can come home with you two. Give Steph a hug for me and tell her she's a strong woman.


----------



## Hels

Oh WOW what a girl!

She is perfect! Sounds like you have a real tough cookie there, Congrats to you all xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

do we have a name yet?

she looks beautiful amazing little fighter hows steph and u doing???


----------



## Angel

She is beautiful steph and jay.I am glad she is doing well.Hope steph is ok.


----------



## Tricks26

Oh wow she is beautiful!!! congratulations what a little fighter both baby and mum, I hope everting goes ok for you over the coming weeks! love to all three of you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

ALI said:


> Hi Jay and Steph
> 
> Congratulations on your new arrival , dont worry she looks exactly the same
> as Charlotte did when she arrived at 24 weeks and she is now 6 lb 5 oz and screaming the house down.
> 
> If you have a look at the July pics on Charlottes website, she could be her twin. She was in the Neo-Natal Intensive Care Unit for 14 weeks until almost term. It may seem far off but the weeks will go quickly and she will be home before you know it.
> 
> all the best Alasdair, Samantha and wee Charlotte.

Wow!

www.charlottelow.com < I assume this is you.

your website really touched me - amazing journey you all went through and a gorgeous little girl you have.

:hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Jay just to let you know I have sent you a PM via Stephs account of course.

:hugs:


----------



## Amanda

Ali, I've just been to Charlotte's website, and it is an inspiration to anyone who is in the same situation. Thank you for sharing that with us, I'm sure it will give hope to Steph and Jay.:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Congratulations on becoming parents you two! :hugs: your daughter looks like a fighter to me. Stay strong and I will be keeping your new family in my prayers! Glad shes breathing on her own. Have you two decided a name for your daughter?


----------



## Holldoll

Glad to hear all is well! Congratulations! Please send Steph all our love and well wishes.


----------



## Serene123

She's beautiful! Congrats guys :)


----------



## BurtonBaby

Wow, she looks just great! Congratulations! Sorry that it has to be a little bittersweet at this point, but I looked at Charlotte's Story and it just shows that the babies can be real fighters. Sounds like you are taking great care of Steph. =) Hope everything goes great, and let us know of updates. Thanks for keeping us informed during this time, I'm sure that you have a lot going on, and your effort is very much appreciated.


----------



## turbo_mom

Hello everyone!!

This is steph and I just have a few minutes to post before I head back to bed.So i'll just give you a quick update. 

I just have to say thank you so much for all of your kind words and support. You have no idea how much it means to Jay and myself. The last 5 days have just been a whirlwind and I still can't beleive that i'm here!!!

So far everything looks good. It's still going to take a while to recover from my surgery. I get to go home thursday or friday but it will still take a month or two to feel somewhat normal again. I've seen my baby girl 2 times now and i'm just amazed each time that she's mine! I knew she was a strong girl from her first kick at 17 weeks! She is so beautiful. I have a name that I like. "Angelynn" I really want something with angel in it or something meaning miracle because thats what she is.

My family and friends have shown me the best support and more. I couldn't ask to have a better family or a better man by my side. I don't think I could have done this on my own!!

Well i'll try and get back on tomorrow. Right now im feeling quite tired so Im going to head back to bed. Again thank you for all your support. I'll write something more when i'm feeling better. :hugs: God bless you all!


----------



## Angel

:hugs:I am so glad to hear that your feeling ok,and your little girl is so beautiful and so strong.Still thinking of you guys,all three of you.I absolutely love the name btw.Look after yourself and your little Angel and keep us posted.


----------



## turbo_mom

This is Jay now

I just registered as "Jay" but I have to wait for the confirmation email i guess

anyways,.. I took a quick vid with my phone of our baby breathing

https://s14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/barmanjay/?action=view&current=MOV00004.flv

Jay


----------



## Angel

She looks like she's doing ok,what have the doctors said about Angelynn,are they happy with her progress?


----------



## sophie

What an amazing vid, thanks for sharing! 
x


----------



## shamrockgirl4

beautiful name u guys congrats xxx


----------



## Amanda

Bless her!:hugs: That's a lovely video Jay, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## skiwi

that is amazing thanks jay, nice to hear from you steph,


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

wow what an amazing outcome! Im so happy for the two, errr....three of you!

congrats again


----------



## Wobbles

Steph lovely to hear from you and so positive.

Thanks for sharing your vid shes so sweet, bless.

Jay let me kn ow if you didn't get the confirmation email i will activate your account.

Take care guys your all very strong x and what a beautiful name Steph.

:hugs: x


----------



## Serene123

Amazing vid! She's beautiful and so strong! :)


----------



## Mango

Good to hear you are doing ok Steph! And thanks for sharing the video Jay. I'm glad all three of you are doing well, hang in there!


----------



## wannabmum

*Hi Jay and Steph congrats on the birth of you amazing daughter, U wil be in my thoughts and prayers and I think the name you are thinking of is brill!!*

*Ali just bn on Charlotte's site, what a touching story and fantastic little girl you have she is beautiful, I would like to thank you for sharing this site with us, and giving hope to others that find there selves in this situation.*

*xx*


----------



## ALI

Jay and Steph Keep the Faith and Never Give up hope.

Myself , Samantha and Little Charlotte are thinking of you.

It is really important and great that they managed to give BOTH the two steroid injections before the birth as they really do kick start the lungs.
Don't worry if she does need oxygen at any stage, Charlotte was on oxygen from 24 to 38 weeks and you would not know it now. 

It felt like our whole world had fallen apart at the time and I was in pieces for a while but thats because we had no one to really talk to other than the Doctors whom always gave us the worst case scenario, so please do not hesitate to contact us any time you need. we are just 18 weeks further down the road from you.

ps Samantha gave birth prematurely because of a simple water infection,(Thrush or Candida). If anyone suspects they may have Thrush at any stage of Pregnancy then please get tested ASAP.


----------



## seattlemama

I love the name! Im so glad to hear that things are going well for the 3 of you. She looks like she is doing great, thanks for the clip:) She is beautiful!


----------



## Jenny

What a beautiful name! and that video was so amazing. I'm so glad she's doing great!. I hope you recover quickly from your surgery and that she comes home with you very soon. All of you are in my thoughts!


----------



## PitBullMommy

What a beautiful name! The video is amazing. Still praying for y'all and your little miracle!


----------



## Holldoll

I love the name. I'm glad to hear you are doing well, too Steph. She looks very strong in that video! 

BTW, I love Charlotte's site as well.


----------



## Kina

Congratulations she's gorgeous and seems like a total fighter. Wishing you all the best, she's perfect :)


----------



## Iwantone!!!

beautiful name for a beautiful girl that sites amazing too xxx all the best keeps us posted


----------



## vicky

what a really pretty name, Your little girl is such a little fighter, my thoughts are with all three of you.


----------



## Mynxie

congratulations, she's beautiful.

A tough little cookie, you must be so proud 

wishing you all lots of luck


----------



## Deise

Congrats on your little fighter! I hope Steph recovers quickly!


----------



## Imi

WOW what a mad couple of days the 3 of you have had!

First of all congratulations on the birth of your beautiful, Gorgeous baby girl Angelynn, her name in itself is truely insperational.

That video was amazing, shows she is one little fighter!

What you have gone through, the 3 of you is only the start of one amazing story .... And if steph had such a bad infection, that cleaver little cookie new it was time to come on out! ....

You are 3 amazing people who have such a great bond of love and that in itself can carry you though so much.

Take care, the 3 of you, your in my thoughts and prayers!

Imi

xxx


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations guys! I'm so pleased for you. Your daughter is beautiful (Don't need me to tell you that though).


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Im just now getting a chance to read through all the pages of this amazing thread. Angelynn is a beautiful name and beautiful little angle. Congrats to you guys and Im glad Steph will be going home soon. Thinking of you three. And sending tiny kisses to Angelynn. :hugs:


----------



## turbo_mom

This is Jay again :D

Update:

So her O2 mixture is the same as our air we breathe,.. so technically she doesn't really hneed the air tube in her,.. I think that is sooo awesome!!!



A few more things for you guys

Her first set of shades ;)

since she is premature, they have to put her under a light for a while.

These fell on the floor and they were going to throw them out,.. i decided to keep them :D

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/barmanjay/DSC00049.jpg


This is Angelynn holding stephs finger :D

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/barmanjay/DSC00048.jpg


And this is a quick vid of her stretching her leg :D

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/barmanjay/th_MOV00007.jpg


----------



## Tricks26

Hi Steph and Jay,

Im so happy for you that she is doing so well she really is beautiful, and was a very pretty and apt name for your little miricle, steph get better soon and jay keep doing what your doing you sound like you have been a rock!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Newt

Steph and Jay

I have only just joined and read through your story.
Can I just say what a beautiful family you make, I am so pleased things are going well. There is so much love that comes from all of you, you deserve no less. Angelynn is truly amazing and I hope that soon you will all be come and close to each other.

P.S. Cool shades

:coolio:


----------



## Lauz_1601

CONGRATULATIONS to all of you I havent been on for a few days and missed this. She is really beautiful, and such a fighter, hope your all well, take care xxxx


----------



## Wobbles

:cry:You guys have really touched me everytime I see an update

Such a strong little woman you have there :hugs:

And cool shades hehe

x


----------



## alloyd519

Aw i'm loving the pictures and the videos, and I just have to say I really admire how devoted you guys are, you seem like you have really been there lately for your wife which is just awesome. I'm happy that she's doing good, and I love the name, fits very well =]


----------



## Layla

glad she is doing so well :)

x


----------



## shamrockgirl4

Wobbles said:


> :cry:You guys have really touched me everytime I see an update
> 
> Such a strong little woman you have there :hugs:
> 
> And cool shades hehe
> 
> x

ditto


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

sweet shades dude! 8)


so I took a forensics class at school last semester and I found out that the reason why babies stretch so much is that every time they do they are putting pressure on their muscles which in turn puts pressure on their bones which there by elongated and strengthens their bones!

So let her stretch away!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

the shades our so cute keep them and put them in a keep sake box and keep anthing that they use in the docs i.e the bands so when she older she can see how small she was she is a little fighter anit she kicking awayx


----------



## Jay

Im sad that I have to go back to work :(

But I'm only going in for a few hours, then back to see my girls again!


----------



## Gemz

Congratulations to you all. I'm so so pleased that your little girl is doing well. She's truly beautiful :hugs: x


----------



## PitBullMommy

Those shades are SO CUTE! She's adorable guys. I'm glad her breathing is doing well!


----------



## Gemz

Also I forgot to add that I think the name Angelynn is lovely. Perfect for such a little angel x


----------



## Jay

ALI:

charlottes story is great!

It is keeping our hopes waaay up

Another lady has been roomed up to steph (last night she also gave birth to a premie)

So I printed off the story for her aswell.

This way she knows she's not alone.

Steph had already talked to her.


I feel the need to spread charlottes story to anyone and everyone that is going through this.


----------



## Hels

Glad they are both OK. The shades are sooooooooo cute!
You sound like you are being a great support to your Ladies! Try not to worry while you ae work. xx


----------



## skiwi

love those shades......... thanks jay for sharring........ you have a lovely family


----------



## Mango

Your updates/story is so inspirational!! I'm glad to see she is doing well. And aww the pic of her holding Steph's finger is priceless! She seems to be getting so much stronger!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

how was work did u miss the girls loads any update??


----------



## LilysMummy

Hope all is ok :) 

You are all in my thoughts

xx


----------



## Lucy

I'm so sorry I haven't replied to this thread sooner. I don't know how I didn't see it.

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your daughter, what an entrance to the world!

You're in my thoughts and prayers that both your girls make a good recovery.


----------



## Angel

Give Steph my best wishes,hope all three of you are doing well,Angelynn looks like she is doing well.


----------



## Jay

Holy Friggin,.. OMG

She's been sucking her thumb today!!!


----------



## Suz

:dance: That is awesome Jay......:)


----------



## AquaDementia

so good to hear your baby is doing excellent.
she is gonna be one strong girl.
how is steph doing?


----------



## Holldoll

I love the shades and the video! I'm so glad she is doing well. I forgot to tell you, DH nephew was born at 24 weeks, that was 16 years ago, he was 1 lbs. 6 oz and he is now, WAY over 6 feet tall and a big boy! Smart, great at sports, everything a parent hopes for. If that can happen 16 years ago, it's DEFINITELY possible now!


----------



## PitBullMommy

YAY for thumb sucking!


----------



## Wobbles

Awww that must have been amazing for you guys

:D


----------



## ALI

Jay said:


> ALI:
> 
> charlottes story is great!
> It is keeping our hopes waaay up
> Another lady has been roomed up to steph (last night she also gave birth to a premie)
> So I printed off the story for her aswell.
> This way she knows she's not alone.
> Steph had already talked to her.
> 
> I feel the need to spread charlottes story to anyone and everyone that is going through this.

Thanks for letting us know Jay. it means a lot to us that we can help give hope and support to you, Steph and others through her website, it is not just about Charlotte's Story though, it is the story of every Mum and Dad who have to go through the biggest emotional rollercoaster of their lives, the trauma of a premature birth. We hope as many people as possible see it and know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel and can be a happy ending. If anyone has concerns or worries then please do not hesitate to email us through the "contact us" section on the website.

Anyway more importantly Charlotte squeaked to me this morning to Say Hi
to AngelLynn and tell her she will be keeping an eye on her progress.


----------



## skiwi

that is really sweet, grabbing your finger, how is steph doing....check this out, Ali's put this in for Jay and Steph about there baby...... https://www.charlottelow.com/diary.php you might have to copie and paste


----------



## LilysMummy

Aww thats so kind. 

Nice to know there are nice people in the workd still.

xx


----------



## Wobbles

> Anyway more importantly Charlotte squeaked to me this morning to Say Hi
> to AngelLynn and tell her she will be keeping an eye on her progress.

I nearly cried reading this part.

Thanks for joining the site Ali and being so much hope for Steph & Jay. We're a little over a year old & this has been the first time any of the girls here have given birth before th 25th week.

Can't word what I want to say but this whole thread makes me realise how supporting strangers can be to each other its touching (plus Im emotional as it is hehe).

:hugs: to all

Thoughts to Steph & bubs Jay & you of course x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

ali thats so sweet jay thats amzingshe has sucked her thumb how ru and steph doing ??


----------



## Suz

Wobbles, I could not Agree with you more...... :hugs:


----------



## Jay

OMG you guys

Everytime I come on, there's something new and my eye's well-up

you are all soo wonderful and encouraging! Especially you Al and little charlotte for her squeek :D

Update:

Steph was released from the hospital today and her staples removed

I'm sure she'll be on very soon


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Awe...Big hugs for Steph...I hope you are at home resting comfy in your own bed....But I can only imagine how you feel knowing your Daughter is not home with you....:hugs: Just remember she is in good hands and is safe. Im sure she will be home soon...:hugs:


----------



## turbo_mom

Hello everyone

I just want to say thank you for all of your support and kind wishes this past week. This forum has been my backbone during this pregnancy and I have made alot of new friends and learned so much!!!

I am home now resting on the couch. I had a shower in my shower and im in my housecoat. I feel sooooo much better being here and im way more relaxed. I was starting to feel like such a stranger to the outside world and to Jay feels like i've hardly seen him in forever!!!

Today wasn't too bad coming home. I miss my little girl sooo much though. I still can't get over how surreal it is though. One week ago she was in my tummy... Now I sit here and she's in an incubator. It's such a strange feeling!!! You get used to doing everything with a little baby in you.... So now everything I do is going to be different.. I can't beleive that that little miracle came out of me. That tiny little human came out of my belly and shes alive!!!

But the nurses at the hospital are wonderful and so supportive and kind. I know we will all become very close in the weeks to come. 

So now I just don't know what I will do with myself. I'm not going to back to work. And my girl is at the hospital so what am I to do with my time? I just don't know yet. I think that in a week i'll be feeling more "normal" and moving around will be easier. I will have to refrain from cleaning lol. I'm not even allowed to drive for 4-6 weeks!!

Well I can't tell u all how blessed I am that Jay has been here for me every single step of the way. Both our lives were thrown into dissaray and he handled things so well. I could only imagine how he was feeling with the love of his life on the cutting table and the little miracle we made together being whisked off to NICU. He has been my rock and my roots through this whole thing. I could not do it without him. This really brings our relationship with eachother to a whole new level. And I can't even tell u how proud he is of our daughter and loves to show her off. And me either I'm going to carry her picture in my wallet and show her to everyone I know. I really can't wait to hold her in my arms for the first time. I think that will be one moment that will strengthen our bond as mother and child more than anything else in this world. I know it will only be a couple of weeks. I hope they go quickly.

Well anyways time for bed. Just thought i'd let u all know that i'm home and I get to have a nice normal sleep in my own bed with my man. Thanks again everyone

And thank you Ali for your support. You are an inspiration to so many people.. Especially us. It's awesome to know theres lots of others out there who ahave gone through what we are. The support is so crucial. Thank you for your prayers. :)


----------



## shamrockgirl4

welcome home hun and hope baby be able to join u in a few weeks time how are u feeling now healing wise? hope all is well and your really lucky to have such a caring partner bless him


----------



## honeybunch2k7

:cry: 

OMG I'm so sorry yu have been going through this! I'm glad she's been let home for rest! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hels

Am glad your home and things are going well.

You take care, I cant wait to hear all about your 1st cuddle with your girl...Sorry if I missed it, but how much did she weigh?


----------



## Wobbles

Im glad you get to be home inbetween the hospital to snuggle in your own comforts Steph :hugs: I hope you got a good sleep that you must have needed.

I hope time flys by so you can hug your lil girl ...

Speechless if honest ...

:hugs: x


----------



## skiwi

welcome home steph, your little girl is amazzzzzzzzzzzing,


----------



## Gemz

Welcome home Steph. Make sure you and Jay get plenty of well deserved rest :hugs:


----------



## ablaze

wow, not much more i can say really! truly touching how everyone has come together liek this and being so supportive, i truly am glad you are home, and you rest up or ill come a knocking ;), your little fighter is doing fantastic and i cant say ive not welled up every time i read a reply on this thread! truly, truly touching!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## AquaDementia

:hugs:WELCOME BACK Steph. You really are a turbo mom!!


----------



## lady3

I've only just seen this thread! In reading the posts from both you and Jay, you two and little Angellyn have been such an inspiration to all of us. You're little girl is so blessed to be born to such loving, supportive parents. And she sounds like a real-life Rocky. My heart goes out to all of you. Keep fighting little one!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

welcome home stef!


----------



## vicky

welcome home steph


----------



## Samantha675

Welcome home Steph. Glad to see you are back home and feeling better. Be sure to get lots of rest because as soon as your darling little girl is home, you will have your hands full!!! in a very good way!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

welcome home steph and get some rest xxxxxx


----------



## Mango

Welcome home Steph! Glad to hear you're doing well. Hope you get some much needed RandR !


----------



## VanWest

Welcome Home Steph :) Glad you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Angel

Welcome back Steph


----------



## PitBullMommy

WELCOME HOME STEPH!!


----------



## Jay

UPDATE:

so our little angelynn is now taking mommy's breast milk :D

the NICU nurse says she takes in about 8.5ml during a 24 hour period.

And good ol mommies magic milk makers are doing about 10ml every 3-5 hours! WOOHOO :D

All the nurses say she is doing extremely well for how premature she is.
I'm sure it's partial thanks to everyone's hopeful thoughts, love and prayers.

She does have PDA? apparently it's a heart murmer, a valve that should be closed, hasn't.

But after talking with the nurses, it's not such a big deal. 99.9% of all premature babies have it.

There is a medication to help it close naturally, or if not,.. there is surgery,.. but apparently it is very low risk.

Procedure:

As the nurse described,...

the doctors will make a small incision on the left side,.. they will purposely collapse that lung,.. pinch the vein/artery the valve is supposed to stay closed with a staple-type-thing,. re-inflate the lung, and close up the incision.

Apparetly the whole procedure might take all of 30min,.. really only 5 min for the operation,.. the rest for prep.

I'm not sure what happens to the staple/pinch thingy,.. I think it just dissolves? I'm not sure about that part. But i do know they don't have to remove it.
The artery that gets pinched,.. just turns into muscle

But the worst case scenario surgery isn't the only option yet,.. she still has a few more days of medication yet.


----------



## shamrockgirl4

hope the medication works tho thinking of u all xxx


----------



## kookie

thats great that shes takin mums milk all the best for the medication working im still amazed at how well shes doing.


----------



## skiwi

every time, jay or steph gives us updates, always have tears in my eyes, i pray the medication work, wow drinking breast milk already....


----------



## Wobbles

I'm the same Skiwi

Lovely to see shes taking Mums milk Jay & really hope the medication works shes a strong lil girl isn't she x


----------



## Helen_26

Great news that she is taking mums milk. She really is a little fighter.


----------



## VanWest

Wow she is feeding already, that is great news. I watch these baby tv shows all the time, and it seems other babys have to wait weeks before they can feed :)


----------



## PitBullMommy

That's amazing Jay! She's such a little fighter!


----------



## ALI

Jay:

She does have PDA? apparently it's a heart murmer, a valve that should be closed, hasn't.

But after talking with the nurses, it's not such a big deal. 99.9% of all premature babies have it.

Hi Jay,

PDA (Patent Ductus Arteriosus) or a Heart Murmur is very common in premmies, in fact the majority of premmie babies are born with it . It is a Heart Duct or valve which normally closes at birth for full term babies, but has stayed open.It just alters how blood flows round the body. However unless the baby is very ill or weak it is not an immediate problem ,they can normally compensate for it as Charlotte did and Angel Lynn is doing very well. 

The medicine is the first option but can only be given for a limited time. It does not always work and often, the Duct actually reopens after the medicine has closed it, as was the case with Charlotte.

Dont worry though as it is not something which has to be done immediately
as unless the baby is really ill it can actually be left until later in life. However 
with a baby born at 24 weeks the Duct often closes itself of itsown accord, it closed itself in Charlottes case when she was around 36 weeks old. 
If it had not closed itself they were going to leave the operation until she was 6 months old. 

Glad Steph is home, get used to feeling tired !!


----------



## vicky

aww why thats amazing that she is taking stephs milk already, she is such a little fighter.


----------



## Samantha

Hi Steph and Jay,

This is Sam, Ali's fiancee and Charlotte's mum. Ali has been keeping me updated about your little girls progress. She is a real fighter. Ali is currently on feeding duty so I have a few minutes. Congratulations and well done.

After I read your last post Steph I thought I should reply. I shall never forget the first week or two after Charlotte was born. I thought I would never get over the feeling of loss that I felt, I was home without my bump and without my baby. It was almost as if I was mourning. Very difficult to explain how one feels unless of course you have given birth to a very early baby. One day you think you have 16 weeks to go with all the joys of what that will bring and the next your whole world has been turned upside down. 

Please believe me when I say that things will get better. The days will turn into weeks and the weeks into months and you will reach the happiest of days of your lives, and take your little girl home, of that I am sure as your little angel is a fighter.

Thinking of the three of you

Lots of Love
Sam
xxx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

hey sam, thanks for the words of advice! your charlotte is an amazing story of encouragement. I think almost everyone around here believes that too!

as for angelynn, thats wonderful that she is feeding already. Things happen for a reason, and obviously she knew what she was doing when she wanted to come out!

Take care of yourself step!


----------



## justme00

Wow, what an amazing story. I'm glad she is doing well! She's so adorable.


----------



## Suz

This thread is so amazing and it just keeps better and better. Thanks Sam and welcome to BnB :hugs:

Jay and Steph...Your little Angelynn is such an amazing girl. I am so pleased to hear that she is taking Moms milk...I would not think that it could be possible at such a young age like she is...But She is a strong little one and Im not supprised... Thank you for the update...Look forward to hearing more good news... :hugs:


----------



## Holldoll

Welcome home Steph! 

I haven't been on much lately cause I'm visiting family, but this is the first thread I check every time I get on. 

Congratulations on her taking breast milk. That's very exciting! 

Just so you know, I was born with ASD it's similar to PDA. I lived a very normal life and at 15 they decided to do surgery. I had surgery at 16 and I'm absolutely fine! Even with the pregnancy which they were a little worried about.


----------



## sian

congratulations she is lovely x


----------



## luckyme225

Welcome home Steph!!! Hope you have been getting some well needed sleep. It must be so exciting that shes taking breast milk already :) Congrats!!


----------



## Tilly

Shes beautiful, lovely photos and videos.

Glad you are all doing well :)


----------



## Linzi

What an amazing little girl. Im trying my best not to cry at work, but its not happening.

She sounds like shes doing so well, especially for how early she was born. For her to be feeding already is amazing. 

I really hope you're all keeping well, and I hope you're ok Steph, I cant imagine what you must be feeling but theres a light at the end of the tunnel!

xxx


----------



## Amanda

Welcome home Steph.:hi:

Angellyn certainly sounds like she is getting stronger day by day. She is doind fantastic taking your milk already! It won't be long before you can give her a cuddle, I'm sure.:hugs:

Back to you though Steph. Most of us had that third trimester to prepare for the birth and ask all the questions about what will happen, and what to expect. You didn't have that, then had the trauma of premature labour followed by a C Section. You must feel like you have been run over! REST is all I'm going to say. Please don't be tempted to do too much too early. Angellyn needs her mummy to be well. I did too much after I had Charlie (driving after 10 days), and ended up with an infection and wasn't well. Just take care of yourself and you'll be back to normal soon.:hugs:


----------



## Amanda

OMG Steph I've just noticed your ticker!

It's obviously still your pregnancy one, and it says that your LO is 25 weeks and 5 days old, and has 100 days to go until you meet her! :shock: Doesn't that seem really mad now?!!!


----------



## Firsttimer

WOW just read all 23 pages so amzazing glad everyone is okay. and you know have your lil angel. must of been so sereal for you

Well done hun so pleased for you
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mango

Good to hear she is taking mum's milk! She's such a fighter, you definitely picked a great name for her!


----------



## Jenny

:hugs::hugs:

Welcome home Steph! I'm glad your doing better and it sounds like your little angel is doing beautifully. I love the pictues and videos you've both posted, keep them coming!


----------



## Louisa K

Wow I've just read through everything, can't believe your little baby arrived at 25 weeks and is doing so well, she's amazing..

Glad Steph is doing so well too and is home safe and well.. 

Amazing pictures, she is truely beautiful, my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Lauz_1601

what a strong little girl you have there guys! what an amazing story and you two have both done so well through out this you should both be so proud of yourselves to have created such a beautiful little fighter. 

Steph hope you are well and resting up hun xxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Hope you guys are well

x


----------



## turbo_mom

Hey everyone

So im back in the hostpital. My incision is infected. I have been taking it super easy the last few days but last night it started to bleed and it wouldnt stop. I woke up and my panties were soaked in blood... The incision was really red and inflamed yesterday and I guess it just got so full of fluid that it kind of burst open. So im here until tomorrow *sigh* I was really enjoying my time at home. And I haven't seen Angel yet today :( 

But I have been pumping away about every 3 hours or so and each day I keep getting more and more milk. I had to kick start my milk production. I started pumping wednesday and now im getting about 15 millilitres which is awesome compared to what I had when I first started lol

But Angels doing so well!! Not much has changed. Im not sure on her weight rght now but she looks wonderful. My mom has started to sew her abunch of little vests and blankets so i'll put pics up tomorrow if I can they are the cutest things!!! Well I should go now i'm stealing internet and im in emergency. I'll keep u all updated on what the heck is going on with my incision. Hopefully I can just go home tomorrow!!! Thanks for all of your wishes everyone


----------



## BurtonBaby

Aww hun, I'm sorry to hear that you had to go back to the hospital. Hoping you get to go home tomorrow!! Thats great to hear that little Angel is doing great!! Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## turbo_mom

When I told the nurse in the NICU that I was in emergency because of my incision she said Im not allowed to see Angelynn because there's so many bugs and germs in here. They were supposed to be moving me upstairs but its been crazy busy and they haven't had any beds available. They have hallways full of patients.... So yeah I really hope that im out tomorrow or moved tonight and that I dont catch anything. My immune system is so low right now I have cold sores all over my lips. But yeah being told u can't see your little girl really hits a nerve in your heart!! :(:(


----------



## LilysMummy

Awww hunni :hugs: at least they are thinking about Angels best interests not wanting to expose her to anything more. 

I hope you are feeling better and out soon. Make sure Jay updates us!

Take care 

xx


----------



## Samantha675

Oh Steph, that really sucks, on both accounts. I hope you get a bed soon, and get to feeling better!!


----------



## Wobbles

Sorry to see you had to be taken in again hun but I hope they get that bed sorted soon for you.

Try to keep you chin up :hugs:

x


----------



## ElliesMum

Sorry to hear things are not too good with your incision, hope it heals really quickly. Glad to hear baby is doing well. Take care xx


----------



## PitBullMommy

I'm so sorry Steph! I hope your incision gets better really quickly so you can go home and are allowed to see your Angel again!


----------



## Jay

Ya the infection is kinda gross

and there's a hole the size of a dull pencil crayon tip leaking yucky stuff


If it hasn't healed up when I go see her,. I'l take a pic


----------



## Layla

hope you get better soon!

x


----------



## vicky

aww steph i hope it heals up soon, and you get to see your little girl soon


----------



## lili

God bless your family - little Angelynn will be in my prayers


----------



## Angel

Hope you get better soon steph so you can see Angel.


----------



## ablaze

Jay said:


> Ya the infection is kinda gross
> 
> and there's a hole the size of a dull pencil crayon tip leaking yucky stuff
> 
> 
> If it hasn't healed up when I go see her,. I'l take a pic

eeewww no pics please lol!!!!! 

hope u get better soon hun xxx


----------



## Linzi

Hope you feel better soon :) It sounds fairly simple so thats a good thing. And hopefully youll be able to see your little girl again soon.

How is she doing?

xxx


----------



## Amanda

Aww Steph, I know just what an infected incision can be like.:hugs:Luckily mine wasn't bad enough for me to go back to hospital, I was just put on anti-biotics.

Take care of yourself, hope it clears up soon.:hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

hey Jay i just completely confused myself by clicking on the link in your signiture and seeing 'charlottes story' this isnt your little girl is it?


----------



## skiwi

you poor thing, you are all still in our prays...


----------



## Jenny

:hugs:

I'm sorry your feeling poopy hon, I hope your incision gets better soon! All of you are still in my thoughts. Can't wait to see more pics of your little Angel :)


----------



## luckyme225

I hope that you incision gets better soon hun! Hope your able to see your angel soon. Your family is still in my prayers =)


----------



## Wobbles

Terrie said:


> hey Jay i just completely confused myself by clicking on the link in your signiture and seeing 'charlottes story' this isnt your little girl is it?

:dohh:

Terrie ALI & Samantha are Charlottes parents (on this thread).

x


----------



## Mango

Aww Steph I'm sorry to hear your back in the hospital. Hope your infection clears up soon and they move you so you can see your lil princess. Good to hear that you are both getting stronger everyday!


----------



## Lauz_1601

sorry to hear about your infection hun, hope you get better and can see you LO soon, sounds like she is doing brilliantly, would love to see what you mum has made for her xxx


----------



## Imi

Oh sweetie sorry you have had to go back in, hope all is well and your little angel is takin on all the other premies! lol

Chin up your in the right place, hope you get home soon

Imi

xxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

AAWWW HUNNI how u feel better sooon and get ur sorted keeps updated jay and steph xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Hi Stephanie & Jay, 

Sorry I ddnt post sooner but hardly get any time now! 

Your little girl is amazing and so blessed to have you both as her mummy & daddy! 
You're both so wonderful & strong! I can't begin to imagine how you both feel but it seems like your both keeping each other so strong.

I hope your feeling better soon hun & you get to go home soon, but for now try and get lots of rest (although it must be near impossible!) 

Jay - your amazing!

I'm thinking of you all, and hoping its not long before you can have lots of cuddles with your little princess.

Take care, 

Lots of Love xxx


----------



## AquaDementia

yay, a new space for premature babies. i am assuming it was wobbles, if so, kudos!


----------



## Tilly

Damn that sounds harsh! hope you're all better soon and get to see your little one.:hugs:


----------



## turbo_mom

Well just a little update!!

I thought I was going to be released today but upon further "investigation" the nurses and doctors decided to keep me here for a couple more days. The doctor from infections and disease came and looked at my incision today and took a swab so they could find out what parasite I have so they can give me medicine specifically for whatever bug I have. While she took a swab she put the swab inside of my incision to see how far over the pocket of fluid went and it's pretty much the whole incision. So they are doing an ultrasound first thing in the morning to see just how much fluid has built up inside. Then they will decide if they need to open it back up and drain it out!! They have also put me on maximum antibiotics!! So pretty much doubled the dose..
So I will be here at least one more day... The good thing is that I get to see Angelynn more. I saw her 3 times today!!

Also she is back up to her birth weight of 700grams. Hopefully it will keep going up. Also I got to help change her diaper. That had Jay and I pretty choked up. And when im better and on the proper antibiotics they are going to start kangaroo mother care. I cant tell u how excited I am. I can't even think about it without almost crying. So hopefully next week I will get to hold my baby girl for the very first time :) So keep praying that they fix me!!! Anyways off to watch some TV with Jay and get some "cuddle" time. I miss it :(


----------



## Jay

I just got home from spending time with both my girls

I went and saw them this morning before work (I started late)

then in the late afternoon/eve after my first job (I'm an independent general contractor,.. more of a glorified handyman so I sometimes have many job sites on the go)

I then took Steph out of her room for dinner at the [sarcasm] classy hospital restaurant [/sarcasm]

It was a nice escape from the general tray food,.. at least ours was cooked right on the spot.

Then we saw Angelynn together.

Off to my 2nd job till 9pm,.. back to see steph and baby,.. then relaxing time (40mins) in the lounge area watching TV with steph till 11pm - time for me to leave
General visiting ends at 9pm,.. the nurses let me stay till 11pm

I sure am tired.



Steph told me when they took the swab they put it right in the hole on her incision,.. ended up going a couple inches with it too

I'm glad I didn't see it,.. I probably would've become ill watching.


----------



## Tezzy

Wobbles said:


> :dohh:
> 
> Terrie ALI & Samantha are Charlottes parents (on this thread).
> 
> x

i just got all confused!!!:blush:


----------



## sophie

Jay said:


> I just got home from spending time with both my girls
> 
> I went and saw them this morning before work (I started late)
> 
> then in the late afternoon/eve after my first job (I'm an independent general contractor,.. more of a glorified handyman so I sometimes have many job sites on the go)
> 
> I then took Steph out of her room for dinner at the [sarcasm] classy hospital restaurant [/sarcasm]
> 
> It was a nice escape from the general tray food,.. at least ours was cooked right on the spot.
> 
> Then we saw Angelynn together.
> 
> Off to my 2nd job till 9pm,.. back to see steph and baby,.. then relaxing time (40mins) in the lounge area watching TV with steph till 11pm - time for me to leave
> General visiting ends at 9pm,.. the nurses let me stay till 11pm
> 
> I sure am tired.
> 
> 
> 
> Steph told me when they took the swab they put it right in the hole on her incision,.. ended up going a couple inches with it too
> 
> I'm glad I didn't see it,.. I probably would've become ill watching.

I really hope Steph gets better soon.
U sound like your doin so well u should be so proud of yourself. I think u are all such an insperation!
Thank u for sharing this journey with us all!
xx


----------



## cheryl

I hope the infection clears up soon and I am glad baby is doing ok. 
I am thinking of you. Big Big Hugs
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## wannabmum

Hi Jay and Steph, so glad all is going well with the amazing Angelynn and I really hope you are better soon Steph. I must say how touching this whole thing has been and Jay its an inspiration to see how strong and supportive you have been throught this, just keep being strong and my thoughts are with you all.:hugs:

xx


----------



## Jay

ooo

I forgot the blood cultures came back on what infected the placenta


I don't know what it is or how it got into steph

chorioamnionitis

I haven't had a lot of time to research


----------



## skiwi

poor steph, hope she gets better soon, i am glad Angelynn is putting back the weight,, Jay can't believe how stronge you are.... You know we are still all praying for you...............X X


----------



## Jay

Here is stephs first diaper change with angelynn

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/barmanjay/th_MOV00001.jpg


----------



## Angel

Wow Jay,Angel is looking stronger every post.


----------



## AquaDementia

oh my goodness, that video jay!!
i don't know what to say. amazing.

so glad everything is going well (aside from steph's infection)...you guys really deserve the best.


----------



## Jenny

That video was beautiful, it brought tears to my eyes :cry:
I'm so glad she's doing great and looks so strong! You two have such a little fighter there. 
Steph, I really hope you start feeling better soon!:hugs:


----------



## Gemz

Ahh that video is so cute. She's so very small, but so very beautiful. Hope you're all doing well :hugs: x


----------



## turbo_mom

That was so amazing changing her diaper!! I was more shocked that the nurse asked me. I was like oooooh ummmm YEAH I want to help :D She's such a bugger too as soon as we started to remove her diaper she grabbed it and kept putting her hand down almost like "nooo don't take my diaper it's miiiine" 

But i'm feeling much better. I'm back home now for good!!! Infection is starting to clear up! Moving around is easier and the pain is almost totally gone. I'm only taking tylenol before bed now. So next week hopefully I get to start kangaroo care with my lil angel. I can't wait. It will be such an emotional day and getting to hold her will change my life in so many ways. It will be good for her too and help her to grow even stronger. 

Oh and i'm waiting to hear about the PDA. They did another echochardiogram (sp?) so we'll find out if she needs the surgery. I hope that she doesn't but I know if she does it will help her and she'll be more comfortable. Hopefully I can be there when she's in recovery. But anyways Jay or myself will be back later to let u all know the results of the scan. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Wobbles

Awww hun that video was amazing and how small she is yet strong lil woman she is too.

I hope next week starts for you soon and does not drag in I look forward to hearing all about it when you guys get time.

:hugs: to all 3 of you x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aawww i love reading this post the news gets better and better all teh tie i love it keep going guys xxxx


----------



## Amanda

That video is absolutely amazing! She is so tiny!:hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

It is wonderful to hear how well your little girl is doing. Glad to hear you are feeling better as well.


----------



## turbo_mom

Well I didnt get to see her yesterday but Jay did. I guess she was having a rough day. Her oxygen needs were increased and they even talked about putting her on the ventilator :( I guess her honeymoon period is over. Her PDA is moderate but I still dont know if she needs surgery. We are going to see her today so i'll find out whats going on. I hope she doesn't need the ventilator :( I really would love to hold her soon it would be so beneficial to both of us (for my milk production and her overall health) maybe I need to spend more time with her. But I can call and I think I will. I can call the nurses at any time day or night to find out how she's doing. I think I will call now because Im not too sure on whats going on.. Will keep u updated


----------



## skiwi

Iwantone!!! said:


> aawww i love reading this post the news gets better and better all teh tie i love it keep going guys xxxx


i feel the same.....


----------



## ALI

turbo_mom said:


> I guess her honeymoon period is over. Her PDA is moderate but I still dont know if she needs surgery. We are going to see her today so i'll find out whats going on. I hope she doesn't need the ventilator
> 
> Hi Steph, please don't worry about either the PDA or going onto the ventilator.
> 
> As concerns PDA, as per my previous blog, it is a very minor condition . We were very worried about the PDA or Heart murmur whern first told at 24 weeks until we realised the Doctors were not concerned about it.
> Our Doctors initially told us the heart surgery needed to be completed quickly but later admitted if the baby was doing well it could even be done in years to come. The Ducts do often close themselves around 35-40 weeks anyway, as it did with Charlotte, and several of the other babies on the NICU ward. I have known people have the operation as teenagers.
> 
> As regards the ventilator, Do not think it as being as a negative, think of it as a positive. If she is on the ventilator then she can put more energy into putting on weight and growing stronger. We were happy Charlotte was helped with her breathing as it meant she could gain more strength by the day because all her energy was not taken up by breathing.
> 
> all the best
> 
> ali and samantha and charlotte


----------



## turbo_mom

Well I'm at the hospital right now and just saw Angel a little while ago. It's pretty tough for me today. They have her on an open bed warmer now instead of the incubator because they switched ventilators. Shes on a different ventilator now which will help her lungs. She was having a hard time expelling the carbon dioxide. So this one makes her lungs go way quicker but it less stressful on her little body. They will have her on it for a few days to see if the need for oxygen levels decrease. She's also going to be getting her PDA clamped either tuesday or wed. Now I know the procedure and its done right on the NICU level but the fact that she's still getting surgery so young is very hard to deal with. A part of me keeps feeling guilty for her and I know its not my fault but it's the mom in me. I know she will be just fine. It's just seeing her like this really tears at my heart. They have her on some very calming drugs so shes hardly moving (hard to see when your baby is always moving) but shes comfortable. So hopefully after this week she'll kick into high gear! Other than that she's doing pretty good. it's kinda nice having her in an open bed I can hold her hand better and get some nicer pics. I'll have them up later tonight. Well I should go I get to see her again in a couple of mins.


----------



## Jay

I'm uneasy :(

I don't like seeing her hooked up to the Oscillatory Ventilator


----------



## AquaDementia

Jay said:


> I'm uneasy :(
> 
> I don't like seeing her hooked up to the Oscillatory Ventilator



i can only imagine how you feel.
but you know that the doctors are doing whatever is absolute best for her and that she will get through anything.


----------



## Holldoll

Just remember what Ali said, the ventilator helps her work on the growing the other stuff and not just on breathing. 

Hugs to all of you!


----------



## ALI

Jay,

The ventilator may look scary and not good , but does that really matter when we both know that it is really helping her. It is difficult for you because you are at the very begining of your journey but believe me when I say it is only a temporary thing which is helping Angel. 

Charlotte was on the ventilator for about a week or two after her Honeymoon period but it helped her grow stronger and we soon forgot she had ever been on it.

Have they said when you can first do the "Kangaroo care" . The first time we were allowed to take her out of the incubator , they placed her on my chest , still hooked up to the ventilator and a multitude of wires/tubes and about the size of my hand. It was so emotional I cried with joy. We took a photo of this , have a look in our july photo section.


----------



## Linzi

Shes in the best place guys, and it sounds like theyre taking good care of her. I can only imagine what you two must be going through.

xxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

shes in the best placefor her guys they willwork there magic xxx


----------



## turbo_mom

Ali it definetely is scary and hard to see but I know it's for the best. It's just emotional. Mostly for me because i'm mom and I feel like it's my fault and I just want to scoop her up and make it better. But it's not I know. It's just tough. I know it will get better.

I do not know when Kangaroo care starts. I'm waiting patiently. I don't think I can hold her for another week at least because she's getting the surgery on tuesday or wednesday and she will need time to heal. I don't think they want to let me hold her while she's all drugged up!! But I definetely am looking forward to starting it I know it will make a huge difference. I know I will be crying with joy. It will be a very emotional time. We'll get past this though I know.

But I called the nurse and Angel seems to be doing good already. Her blood gases are better today and they even lessened the amount of support that the oscillator is giving her. She's really trying hard to breath on her own and the machine is helping. 
I want to try and spend at least an hour with her a day if I can because I know that my voice and my touch is soothing to her. I know it may help just a little bit.
But we're going to see her again tonight so I'll keep u all updated on her condition!!


----------



## Amanda

Ali, can I just say that your experience and words are wonderful. They must really be helping Steph and Jay.:hugs: It is so tough when you are going through anything like this, and to have someone who can explain things on a 'normal' level, instead of Doctor speak must be a great comfort to them. :hugs:

As for little Angellyn, she's fighting again by the sounds of it. And the surgery can only help her.:hugs:


----------



## suzan

Wow, I can't believe I just saw this thread. Steph and Jay, I am happy everything turned out to be ok, and your Angel is a true fighter, I am sure she will stay strong.

Best of luck.!


----------



## turbo_mom

So i'm at the hospital right now they wanted me to stick around because there's a chance they might be doing the surgery today. But it's already 2 so I don't think its going to happen. If they don't hear back from the neonatologists by 5 then it won't be done.
Angelynn is looking ok. Her blood gases look good but I guess she's having issues with people touching her. They won't let me hold her hand today because with all of them handling her it's making her blood pressure and pulse go up and down and they want to minimize that as much as possible so that her body can focus on gaining strength and using those calories for other things. But when I held her hand she was just fine. She knows moms gentle touch :( I'm not moving her around and poking her!!! lol
So i'm hoping that the surgery is done tomorrow so that the healing goes quick. They said 2 or 3 days after surgery she will be pretty rough so I just want this week to go quick for the both of us. It's hard seeing her in distress... But thats all I know for now. Angels still waiting for her x-ray, echo, and head scan. I was hoping that all of this stuff and surgery could be done today because thats so much for her to handle. But it looks as though it won't be :(
Well anyways that's all for now. I'll be back later to fill u all in on her progress. Please keep her in your thoughts this week I have a feeling it will be a tough one.


----------



## Angel

Steph I hope they figure it out soon


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aawww hunni hope it gets sorted soon xxxxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

she will be well and truely in my thoughts, I hope the week passes quickly for you, it will be a tough one, but your little Angel is tough and she will get through it just fine, will be thinking of you all take care sweetie xxxx


----------



## Jay

Surgery scheduled for 9am tomorrow morn

Even though you Ali,.. you say it'll be ok,.. and I know it will,.. I can't help these helpless emotions.


----------



## AquaDementia

All I can say is good luck tomorrow with everything.
You will be in my thoughts!


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Will keep you in my thoughts for tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2

I really hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Wobbles

Its still such a toughy for you all :hugs:

Both Charlotte & Angel are strong little fighters & 2 very gorgeous special girls. I hope you guys get to hold your baby soon shes getting the best possible care and the best possible support (supporting aids?) to help her fight this more & more as each day passes.

Lots of thoughts with you guys still x


----------



## ALI

Surgery scheduled for 9am tomorrow morn
Even though you Ali,.. you say it'll be ok,.. and I know it will,.. I can't help these helpless emotions.

Hi Jay/Steph,

It is a real rollercoaster of emotions you cannot control, and I think myself and Samantha experienced every one of them under the sun. Amongst many, She felt it was all her fault that she did not go to full term and I felt scared and utterly useless/helpless in not being able to do anything other than watch events unfold.

It is also both mentally and physically exhausting and at times you feel very alone but remember that you are not alone, that she is in very good hands and that they must perform a multitude of these operations every year, so however difficult always try and remain positive.

You will have good days and bad days and at times it will be incredibly hard but there is a light at the end of what must seem, at the moment, to be a very long tunnel. We just concentrated on one day at a time, every day that passed was one day closer to Charlotte coming home.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you all for a successful operation.

Alasdair, Samantha and wee Charlotte


----------



## Linzi

Again, Ill be thinking of the tree of you and I sincerely hope the surgery goes ok, although Im sure it will but I can completely understand why you are so worried about it, I think anybody in your situation would be exactly the same. You two are coping so well, and its such an inspiration!

xxx


----------



## turbo_mom

Thank you so much ALI for your encouragement. It is really helpful to know that you guys went through exactly what we are feeling and that everything now for the most part is ok.
I myself keep feeling like everything is my fault. I feel like its my fault for her being in surgery right now I know she would be just fine if she was still inside of me...
She had a rough night last night. They had to put her back on the other ventilator but it caused her blood pressure to drop dramatically and they had to hand breath her with a bag. They did that a couple times... She also got another transfusion last night.
We sat in the room while they prepped her and must admit it was so hard to see her so lifeless with the exception of her chest moving. Then when they brought in the tray of surgical tools it really hit me hard and I was choking back a flood of tears. They let us get close to her and tell her we love her before we left the room. That was sooo tough. Now Jay and I are just sitting here waiting for them to come get us. Both of our eyes red and puffy..
The doctor said that this procedure was absolutely necessary.. If they had left it any longer she would just keep going downhill until the unthinkable. So this surgery is basically saving my precious little angels life. So I am relieved it's being done right away. But it's still hard knowing they are cutting her open at only 26+6 weeks. I keep thinking "if only she was still in my womb". I wonder what I did to let bacteria get inside of me... but I know only one day at a time... Anyways I will go watch TV until they come. It should be very soon I just want to see my girl and make sure shes OK...


----------



## Jenny

:hugs:

Its not your fault Steph, you had no idea that this would happen. Please don't beat yourself over it. All that matters is that Angels is with both you and Jay and that eventually your little girl will be with you always.
I'm sure she'll do just fine hon. She's such a little fighter already. Good luck with the operation. Hang in there Steph, things will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

not ur fault babe if u did not go the hostipal she would not be her keep ur chin up


----------



## Angel

Don't blame yourself steph,she is a strong little girl and I am sure she will get through this with flying colours.Wishing all of you all the best.


----------



## turbo_mom

Ok so it's been a bit of a long day. Angel had her surgery and that went very well. But theres still a few issues. When they deflated the lung some air got around it. So they are going to first try and use a tiny needle and suck the air out. If that doesn't resolve it they will need to put a tube in her chest to keep the air out. Also her blood pressure is not stableizing so they have to keep her on meds to keep it at around 30. Also her oxygen level is at 100%. Shes completely sedated and will be for a few days as they have to keep everything stable and it's just up and down right now. So it will be a long tough week for her. Also they have a line in her belly button where they draw all her blood from but it might be blocking the blood flow to her left foot (it keeps going purple) so they might have to take that one out and put one in her foot :( she has a needle in every limb now. So many needles and probes. Her poor skin is puffy around her face and head so it doesn't look very good right now. But I know after a few days it will hopefully go back to normal.
So there's alot going on right now. Alot to take in and to remember. It was a pretty tough day. But hopefully after the next few days after everything settles down she can only go up from here. I just hope that everything does stableize soon I hate seeing my baby girl this way :( I just want to scoop her up and make it all better.

Anyways just wanted to let u all know that the surgery was a success and the clamps are in the right position. Now we just sit and wait and pray. I will be calling later to see how the air around her lung is and if she's getting a tube. 
*sigh*


----------



## Vickie

I just read this thread. So sorry to hear about the surgery your daughter had to go through but glad she came through it well. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Simon'sMum

I'm thinking about you, your love and your sweet little one. So many of us are and we're all sending good your way...


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Im glad the surgery went well. I will keep you all in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Samantha

Dear Steph,
This is Sam, Charlottes mom. I have read your latest posts and I just wish I could be there and talk to you face to face. I know EXACTLY what you are going through. I know what it is like to feel so guilty that you feel sick and that it is all your fault. After Charlotte was born I was desperate to feel her back in my belly, to feel her little moves. I couldnt accept what had happened. It took me weeks to come to terms with what had happened. It is not your fault, infact, remember you saved her life. If your body hadn't started to realise that you had an infection and started your labour then your little angel may not have survived at all. YOU SAVED HER LIFE! Please remember that.

Just give it some time. Be there for your little daughter and go with your feelings. Its amazing what can be done now for these little babies. 

I send you a big HUG and wish I could be there in person to give it.


Lots of love
Sam
xx


----------



## PitBullMommy

I'm so glad Angel's surgery went well. I hope she recovers more quickly now and is able to go home soon. Keep up your strength and faith, we're all behind you, praying for all of you!


----------



## Jenny

So glad that the surgery went well. I hope she gets better and that you'll be able to hold her soon. :hugs:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

like everyone has already glad it wel thinking of u all xxxx


----------



## turbo_mom

Well just a little update
THings are looking fairly good right now. Angels oxygen level is down to 30-40% and they are slowly going down on all her medication.
Her blood pressure meds have been dropped and her paralysing meds have been dropped. So they are slowly going to wean her off of all this stuff.
If her oxygen levels stay under 50% percent then they will switch her back to the other ventilator!!! But that's dependant on her co2 levels as well which look pretty good.
So today has been a good day for little Angel which makes me feel so relieved!!! That surgery helped her so much. She was really starting to get rough because of that open valve but now she's starting to improve and slowly stableize.
I had a feeling though that she would get better soon she's just such a trooper. And I make sure to go see her every day. I HAVE to see her I can't stay away I miss her too much. When I can start driving i'll be at that hospital at least a few hours a day.
I can see it already when she comes home. Im going to have severe seperation anxiety LOL she'll be in my arms 24/7 :)
There's this really neat bear that I want to buy for her too I think I will get it next week. It's a little brown bear thats sooo soft and it has a heartbeat. You turn a switch and it has a human heartbeat sound. I think that will really help her! She's still supposed to be in the womb so maybe this little bear can help her and make her feel even more like she's in the womb.

Anyways thats all for now. I'll be back later :)


----------



## mickey

all the best for both of u :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lady3

I bet that bear will be very comforting for her. What a great idea.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

that bear is a great idea glad shes doing well how u doing steph x


----------



## Tilly

Is it this bear? https://www.babykitdirect.co.uk/gfx/media/home/shop/princelionheart/slumberbear.jpg
If it is, Bethanie has it and when she was newborn she loved it!!

By the way, I don't want to act as if I know what you're going through! but Bethanie was in special care for a week and I was an emotional wreck so I can't imagine how you're feeling. One day I walked in and she had a tube in her nose and I started to cry, it's so horrible to see your baby like that and in the incubator when you just want to cuddle them and make everything alright.

Im glad her surgery went well and hopefully she will recover quickly from it!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PitBullMommy

I'm so glad she is doing better! Before you know it she'll be home with you!


----------



## Samantha675

It is such wonderful news to hear that her surgery went well and has already made a difference for her. My heart goes out to you both, and I am amazed at how strong you are both being. Thank you for keeping us all updated, reading this thread is one of the first things I do each day. I love hearing that your darling little Angel is doing well.


----------



## turbo_mom

Thanks so much ladies :D 

Another update. I went and saw her a few hours ago and she's doing even better. They took her off the oscillatory ventilator and put her back on the standard one with oxygen under 40%!!! Also she's off of her blood pressure medication completely!!! Now they are just weaning her off of the paralysing meds. Tomorrow she should be back to somewhat normal!!! tonight when I held her hand she actually squeezed my finger. The first time since Saturday.

The only thing now that I hope goes away soon is all of the swelling in her head from all the extra fluids. She doesn't even look like my baby she's so swollen. :(
I was so worried about the next few days but she's doing sooo well already. I'm feeling quite certain that next week I will get to hold my baby girl for the first time. That surgery has helped her so much and I couldn't be happier. 

Anyways i'm off to bed! Just wanted to let u all know that she's doing just great and that i'm so happy and excited :)


----------



## shamrockgirl4

oh pleased she is doing better hun


----------



## Mango

Oooh she's getting so much stronger every day, good stuff! Glad to hear she is doing well hun, I really hope you get to hold her soon!


----------



## AquaDementia

that is wonderful news, steph. don't worry about the swelling, she has to go through that in order to heal from the surgery.


----------



## Jenny

:hugs:

Glad she's doing better hon! I'm sure the swelling will go away soon, she's such a strong little baby.


----------



## tanya29

hi sympathy doesnt do a lot but i definately sympathise with what your going through...i am due to have my second preterm my first was born at 27 weeks and he is absolutely fine...he does have aspergerers syndrome(very mild form of autism) but it just gives him quirky ways and adds to his personality...good luck to you both hope everything goes well for you...


----------

